# DB Interface Swing / Webinterface



## Lisaa (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo an Alle,

da ich neu bin erst mal ganz kurz was zu mir, ich bin die Lisa 23Jahre und studiere zur Zeit in Hamburg Biologie 
Nebenbei programmiere ich sehr gerne und habe deswegen in einem Nebenangebot den Kurs Datenbanken gewählt. So nun hat dort jeder eine Aufgabe bekommen. Meine ist es mit Hilfe des JDBC eine DB anzusprechen und das ganze soll mit einem Interface realisiert werden.

Als DB nutze ich HSQLDB (lokal) und es funktioniert schon alles einwandfrei. Nur brauche ich jetzt noch ein Interface (ganz einfach, es soll alle Daten ausgeben koennen, EIntraege hinzufuegen koennen und ein zwei Suchen moeglich machen) dafuer und ich wuerde das gerne nicht textbasiert machen.

Leider kenn ich micht hauptsaechlich in der "online Programmierung" aus, sprich PHP, HTML, JavaScript und CSS. Mit Java nicht so sehr... 
Mti Swing ein GUI zu bauen sieht zwar toll aus aber glaube ich hab da nicht die Zeit dafuer, das scheint mir doch recht kompliziert. Da ich das Projekt dann online stellen soll oder per CD abgeben soll faellt .jsp weg.

Gibt es denn eine Moeglichkeit mit HTML ein Interface zu bauen das Daten aus einer lokalen HSQLDB bekommt, die mit Java abgefragt werden?

Oder gibt es Swing Templates die bereits auf DB Abfragen ausgelegt sind? Habe leider nicht die Zeit mich da komplett reinzufuchsen 

Ueber jede Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar, 

Grüße aus dem Norden :toll:


----------

